# Test batterie



## Vladimok (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de tester la capacité d'une batterie d'un macbook pro 13", Aout 2011.

Merci

PS: Quel conseil pour une bonne utilisation de la batterie ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (20 Mars 2012)

Coconut Battery : http://coconutbattery.en.softonic.com/mac


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de tester la capacité d'une batterie d'un macbook pro 13", Aout 2011.
> 
> ...


 
Informations système ou coconuts
*Une recherche sur le forum...*


----------



## Vladimok (20 Mars 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Coconut Battery : http://coconutbattery.en.softonic.com/mac



Coconut me donne ceci: et après ?


----------



## 8ightman (21 Mars 2012)

Ben après.... Rien! Continue à l'utiliser! T'as pas fais beaucoup de cycles pour l'âge du Mac tu dois en faire un usage assez sédentaire! Continue comme ça et n'oublie pas de faire un calibrage (voir technique sur le forum) tous les mois ou 2 mois et ça devrais bien se passer!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2012)

8ightman a dit:


> Ben après.... Rien! Continue à l'utiliser! T'as pas fais beaucoup de cycles pour l'âge du Mac tu dois en faire un usage assez sédentaire! Continue comme ça et n'oublie pas de faire un calibrage (voir technique sur le forum) tous les mois ou 2 mois et ça devrais bien se passer!


 
Stop avec ce calibrage antique et useless qui tue les batteries d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mars 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Stop avec ce calibrage antique et useless qui tue les batteries d'aujourd'hui.



PLUS DE CALIBRAGES, vivons libres


----------



## 8ightman (23 Mars 2012)

Bah le mien m'a refais gagné 2% à 3% de batterie mais je suis pas allé en dessous des 10% de batterie après le message d'avertissement donc j'estime que ça a servit au moins pour que l'ordinateur recalcule correctement le pourcentage!


----------



## nedridan (23 Mars 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Stop avec ce calibrage antique et useless qui tue les batteries d'aujourd'hui.



Bonjour,

Malgré mes (nombreuses) lectures ici ou ailleurs au sujet des batteries et de la nécessité de les calibrer ou non, je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi, aujourd'hui, le calibrage "tue" la batterie.

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs expérimentés se contredisent sur la question et même le support d'Apple semble préconiser le calibrage (bien que pour moi ce qui est écrit n'est pas clair).

Pourrais-tu développer tes dires ou me rediriger vers une page ou tu l'aurais déjà fait, s'il te plait ?

Je te remercie


----------



## Vladimok (24 Mars 2012)

Oui effectivement une explication sur l'utilité du calibrage, et sur le calibrage mortelle serait intéressant.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2012)

Encore faudrait il avoir lu la page en question intégralement :



> *Ordinateurs portables équipés de batteries intégrées*
> Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont pré-étalonnées ; *il nest donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure détalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries.* Les ordinateurs suivants sont dotés de batteries qui doivent être remplacées uniquement par un Centre de Services Agréé Apple :
> 
> MacBook
> ...



Peut-on être plus clair ? Où y a-t-il une équivoque ? 


Ca me fait penser au célèbre examen de 100 questions qui demande de lire toutes les questions avant de répondre et où la dernière question demande de ne répondre qu'à une seule question...

J'ai déjà expliqué la chose en détail plus d'une fois. Il faudra rechercher car je ne compte plus l'expliquer.


----------



## nedridan (24 Mars 2012)

Aucune raison de t'énerver, je comprends ce que tu dis et sans doute aussi ta lassitude, mais là ou je ne comprends pas le support, c'est que la même page dit aussi cela :



> (...)Vous devez effectuer cette procédure la *première fois* que vous utilisez votre ordinateur, puis à des intervalles réguliers, espacés de quelques mois. (...)





> Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont *pré*-étalonnées ; il n&#8217;est donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure d&#8217;étalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries.



Pas nécessaire pour le premier étalonnage ou pour les suivants ?

En fait je crois que je viens de comprendre en même temps que j'écris ces lignes  Il me semble d'après ce que je lis, que la procédure d'étalonnage décrite dans le support ne concerne que tous les modèles de Macbook pro *avec batterie amovible*.

Au passage, calibrage et étalonnage, est-ce pareil ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2012)

Calibrage ou étalonnage, c'est pareil. Ca se faisait anciennement avant les batteries Lion. Celui qui fait ce genre de chose sur une batterie récente flingue de 3 à 10% de la santé de la batterie. Il n'y a rien à faire sur les batteries récentes.


----------



## Vladimok (25 Mars 2012)

Donc sur les macbook pro de aout 2011, Rien à faire ?


----------



## iMydna (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours l'impréssion d'être en train de recharger mon MBP 2011, donc je m'intéressais à la santé de ma batterie, et je suis tombé sur ce topic, c'est pourquoi je poste içi 

Je me demandais si c'est test était correcte, car je suis déjà à 90% de la batterie, ce qui pour 9 mois me semble quand même exagéré. Sachant que je suis étudiant, mon ordi est éteint environ de 8h à 16h-17h plus ou moins et en fonctionnement de 16h-17h à 00H. J'aurais donc aimé savoir ce que vous en pensez, merci =)

Voir la pièce jointe 91782


----------



## nedridan (25 Mars 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Donc sur les macbook pro de aout 2011, Rien à faire ?



Rien à faire


----------



## Meera (26 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous!
C'est mon tout premier message^^

Je vous explique mon problème (qui n'en ai peut-être pas un)
J'ai mon Macbook Pro 7.1  depuis 17 mois environ et il a 153 cycles à son actif et elle est à 91%
Je ne m'y connais pas et je me demandais si c'était GRAVE??

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Vladimok (27 Mars 2012)

iMydna a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai toujours l'impréssion d'être en train de recharger mon MBP 2011, donc je m'intéressais à la santé de ma batterie, et je suis tombé sur ce topic, c'est pourquoi je poste içi
> 
> ...



As-tu Lion installé sur ton MBP, car j'ai lu dans différent forum que certain avez des problèmes de batterie avec Lion. Je me rappel avoir lu que Lion était un grand consommateur de batterie.


----------



## iMydna (27 Mars 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> As-tu Lion installé sur ton MBP, car j'ai lu dans différent forum que certain avez des problèmes de batterie avec Lion. Je me rappel avoir lu que Lion était un grand consommateur de batterie.



Bonjour, 

Oui j'ai en effet installer Lion, et j'ai également un SSD que j'ai acheté il y a maintenant 3 mois.


----------



## Vladimok (27 Mars 2012)

iMydna a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui j'ai en effet installer Lion, et j'ai également un SSD que j'ai acheté il y a maintenant 3 mois.



Pour Lion cela est possible avec la batterie (d'autres personnes ayant le même style de config pourrons te renseigné), moi j'ai eu Lion d'installé sur un MB blanc est je n'avais pas rencontré de problème.

Pour le SSD je ne pense pas que cela influe dans la mesure que cela consomme moins qu'un DD normal.


----------

